

Newtown 7th Grader Starts Movement To Rid America Of Violent Video Games - 001sky
http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/12/20/newtown-7th-grader-starts-movement-to-rid-america-of-violent-video-games/

======
dmschulman
This should go over well... I know the kid is only in 7th grade, but I think
my history class had already studied Prohibition at that point. Prohibition
just doesn't work.

Also maybe they could re-sell the games to raise money for charity or donate
them or do something else with them besides destroy them? Seems like a waste.

